

How Facebook's Open Source Stack Undermines the Open Web - dyoder
https://www.pandastrike.com/posts/20150814-open-web

======
geoffreymcgill
This was a damn interesting read. Thanks for sharing.

What role does the open-source licensing of these projects play in helping
ensure the system will self-correct if need be?

Your position with React having the potential to become a walled garden is
certainly valid; I would expect no less from Facebook, although here's the
thing I like about React. They're pushing things. Yes they weren't the first
to magically invent certain pieces, but they've uncovered an interesting way
of piecing them together, and frankly, that is interesting.

These ideas (and code) have triggered ideas outside of React, which will
continue the feedback loop into React and obviously across the open web.
They're helping to keep things moving along. Isn't stagnation more of a
threat?

Your comparison to Microsoft attempting to lockup control of the web is also
apt. That's a scar most of us vividly remember receiving. But, they didn't
succeed. The system self corrected.

A certain set of checks and balances are present today that were not present
in the past. Ubiquitous open-source licensing appears to be ensuring those
system checks and corrections can happen at an even quicker rate.

Just a thought.

